
Gmaster – git client with semantic diff - fmavituna
https://gmaster.io/
======
theamk
This website seems to completely ignore the existence of non-windows
platforms, to the point they don't even list supported OSs. Wow, I thought
these went extinct years ago.

~~~
Latty
The usual excuse is 'Linux users will just want to use the command line tools
anyway', which implies to me that the grand claims about the tooling being
better are untrue.

A windows only dev tool in today's day and age seems ridiculous, honestly.

------
senorprogrammer
FYI: installer auto-downloads but doesn't do any OS detection. Looks like this
is Windows-only.

------
w4rh4wk5
Source? License? Pricing? ... No? _close tab_

~~~
dougmcunha
Also, why do I need to create an account to use it?

